# I wanted a boy so bad..



## MelliPaige

..That now that I've been told its a boy I'm worried its too early.
The tech said she was 110% sure he's a boy and she checked a few times for me but I still just can't believe it. I've also never seen a potty shot from this angle, so I'm not sure...a lot of people are telling me "so and so was told blue and out came a girl"
Possible boy parts below!















wdyt?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 65


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I had my 36wk scan a few days ago and asked if he was still a boy (lol) and she said "boys are pretty hard to screw up" and laughed, and rechecked. It's more likely to be told girl when it's a boy rather than boy when it's a girl. If the sonographer sees a thing, there's most likely a thing. :p


----------



## amazed

Looks like boy to me x


----------



## _jellybean_

Looks blue hon, but I'd want another scan just to make sure.


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Im going to say boy!


----------



## MelliPaige

The part underneath the arrow is part of the leg by the way haha

We watched his ultrasound video a few times today and I'm more confident it's a boy...she checked a few times and ever checked between the legs and its a lot different than any girl ultrasound I've looked up...thanks for the reassurance :)


----------



## ChaiTea

We went through the same thing! We both so wanted a boy and then at 19 weeks were told it was a boy by a private ultrasound. I was in so much denial. At 20 weeks my OB did an anatomy scan and he was obviously a boy. THEN I was just there for a growth scan at 38 + 1 and asked to make sure he still had his parts. :) They hadn't fallen off!

I've only heard people being told they were having a girl and it came out a boy... Don't personally know anyone who had a false boy. However, I would not even want to know before 19 weeks because that's when mistakes typically happen.


----------



## fieryphoenix

When I was 20 weeks with my lo I was told boy, I did a lot of googling because I wanted a girl, lol, and if they say boy its 99% boy. The mistakes happen the other way round. Congratulations! :)


----------



## BabyCleo

i desperately want a blue boy too :) it looks boy to me!! congrats hun :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Thanks..I feel so much better now haha I posted in gender prediction too and most told me that it wasn't developed enough to be a boy so I was freaking out haha

She did a few between the leg shots too and I watched the video again and can see some manhood down there lol and it doesn't look like the girly ultrasounds I've looked up so maybe ill be ok for a few days lol


----------



## ChaiTea

I am 99.9% satisfied right now. When he comes out and I see his dangly parts in person then I will be 100%!!!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Just wanted to update, confirmed a boy today!


----------



## shayzee

Thats brilliant hun!! Big Congrats to you on your baby boy!! x


----------



## TTCabundle

Congrats on your boy :)! x


----------

